# ""     !

## SvetKA

,    ,    , -    .  ,    ,    .       .   (     )   ,  .       ,    .   ,   ,     . 
   ,             .     .     ,       ?          ? 
, .      ,       .   , 19 % ,    ,        ,   ,   . 
  ,         .      .   ,    :          -  ,      .       (),           .        ,  .        . 
   ,       .       , , .  ,  ,         .      .       . , ,          .  
      .         ,          . ,     ,       . 
  -,      ,  -   .       ,      .    -        ,  .    ,     ,  .      ,        . 
,   ,  ,      -       .          .  ,      ,   ()   (  ).          ,        .          ,       . 
     ,       .        .      ,   ,          . 
         . ,   ,    ,    . ,     ,  .

----------


## sexecutioner

C,    - !       .       ...
 ,   -    ? ...

----------


## G5[WeZaWe]

-      !!!!!

----------


## Sviata

!!!     ...:ups:       !!!    ...?:wub:

----------


## AmoKK

> -,      ,  -   .

   -    , .      .              .  ,       ,    [SIZE=-1] . ([SIZE=-1]  ** [SIZE=-1])        ,   .  
,     ()       ( ),    . 
   ..      ,

----------


## Meladon

..

----------


## G5[WeZaWe]

!!!       !!!:smartass:

----------


## Sviata

> !!!       !!!:smartass:

  [COLOR="Magenta"]   ...:wub: :57:

----------


## G5[WeZaWe]

-  ????????????????:'(

----------


## AmoKK

=)))    .. !  ..=)) 
..    ?????????:57:

----------

.      :smile3:       .     ...

----------


## V00D00People

> :smile3:

  
  ,   ...

----------

!       .   ,   .   ?   .

----------


## madcat

> !       .   ,   .   ?   .

       :girl_wink: ...   -    ,    :i-m_so_happy:

----------


## Sviata

> !       .   ,   .   ?   .

  ,   ...      ...  -   -  !!!    !!!))

----------


## unique_emperor

> .      :smile3:       .     ...

           !:dinamo:

----------

> :girl_wink: ...   -    ,    :i-m_so_happy:

  "  ,    ,  ,    ."     12,  2.
- -   .     ,    .

----------


## InTheMatrix

,         ,        ,     .      ,  ?    ,               ,      10  ,    ...         ,   ...

----------


## MaK

?    10  ? 
     ,      
10-   .       3- ?
   " "?   +  =

----------

